# Most cost effective tool for removing reverb: iZotope vs Accusonus vs any other?



## premjj (Jun 2, 2020)

I need to reduce reverb from some recordings (full songs as well as voice-only recordings) and was researching for the most cost effective tool. So far I've found products from *iZotope *and *Accusonus *but they seem to have a fairly wide cost range. Both seem to offer a base version for removing reverb and also more feature laden versions at higher cost (which include additional audio repair tools).

*Can someone please share their opinion on the following? Or if there is another product that I might have missed evaluating?*

1. iZotope RX7 Standard: Includes a De-reverb module.
(Crossgrade $99)

2. iZotope RX7 Advanced: includes the more powerful Dialogue De-reverb and also the De-reverb module.
(List $1199. Am not eligible for any upgrades or crossgrades)

3. Accusonus ERA4 Reverb Remover
(Single plugin. List $59)

4. Accusonus ERA-D: includes a more powerful De-reverb module
(List$299)


Since I only need the de-reverb functionality for now I was inclining towards #3 above as it would be the cheapest at $59. Though I was also tempted to avail the $99 crossgrade to RX7 Standard since that would give me additional repair tools.

I could download trial versions of each and try them out but I was hoping to get reviews of existing users who would have applied it to more diverse material in their workflow.

Thanks


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 2, 2020)

I use RX7 all the time for this, usually to fix poorly recorded dialogue. I would recommend trying all the different packages on your specific material and see which works best for you - I think they all have good demo periods. Here are some alternative suggestions:-

Acon Deverberate








DeVerberate, VST & AU plug-in for reverb reduction (de-reverberation)


Acon Digital DeVerberate is a VST and AU compatible reverb reduction plug-in that can attenuate or boost the original reverb present in recorded material.




acondigital.com





SPL De-Verb Plus








SPL De-Verb Plus


The De-Verb Plus Microplug employs SPL’s renowned Transient Designer processing to seamlessly pull room tone and/or reverb out of your audio.




www.plugin-alliance.com





Zynaptiq Unveil


zynaptiq: UNVEIL


----------



## premjj (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you for the additional links. I will check these out as well. 


Which version of RX7 are your using, Standard or Advanced? 
How does it compare with the others for removing reverb, as per your experience?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 2, 2020)

Deverberate would be the first to try.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 2, 2020)

premjj said:


> Which version of RX7 are your using, Standard or Advanced?
> How does it compare with the others for removing reverb, as per your experience?


Just Standard RX7. The plugin (RX7 De-Reverb) is usually good enough and fits well into my workflow. I get the voice as dry as possible and then add back a studio reverb from 7th Heaven to give it body and a sense of place.

It's highly program dependent though, which is why I suggest trying them all. What works for my dialogue needs may not necessarily work for drums/instruments.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jun 3, 2020)

Steinberg Layers has also dereverberate. I bought v4 (Magix owned version that works like separate editor only) in a hope to update to v6 and get all benefits of the better integration with Cubase. I have seen that they have now Layers Elements but tbh I haven’t checked if it is also capable of doing the same thing.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 3, 2020)

..


----------

